# Ferrets swimming?



## Rex1718 (Aug 17, 2019)

Anybody let their ferrets swim in a pool with pool chemicals. My ferrets enjoy swimming in the bath tub. Just figured they would enjoy a dip in the pool. 
Didn’t know if pool chemicals would aggravate them.


----------



## ascott (Aug 17, 2019)

Rex1718 said:


> Anybody let their ferrets swim in a pool with pool chemicals. My ferrets enjoy swimming in the bath tub. Just figured they would enjoy a dip in the pool.
> Didn’t know if pool chemicals would aggravate them.



I would bet that they would be just fine, just like we would...as long as you are there to offer them a break as they likely can not exit easily.....I am guessing you are using the word chemicals meaning the regular human pool set up right?


----------



## ascott (Aug 17, 2019)

Rex1718 said:


> Anybody let their ferrets swim in a pool with pool chemicals. My ferrets enjoy swimming in the bath tub. Just figured they would enjoy a dip in the pool.
> Didn’t know if pool chemicals would aggravate them.



I also would take care in assuring that they can not escape into the yard and become lost....as they are very quick and curious....while I think they would do fine in the pool, I believe I would limit them to the tub or a kiddie pool on and enclosed porch where escape is not an option....just my two cents.


----------



## Rex1718 (Aug 17, 2019)

ascott said:


> I would bet that they would be just fine, just like we would...as long as you are there to offer them a break as they likely can not exit easily.....I am guessing you are using the word chemicals meaning the regular human pool set up right?


Yeah just regular pool chemicals. I would be in the pool with them. 
Thanks for the reply


----------



## Tom (Aug 17, 2019)

Best to use a salt water pool with greatly reduced chlorine levels. If its a regular pool, pick days where chlorine levels are low. I used to let my 7' water monitor swim in the pool a day or two before the pool man was coming. There was almost no chlorine by then. Chlorine levels will be highest in the day or two after you add it.

I swim dogs in regular pools and the normal stuff doesn't bother them, so I think it would be fine for a ferret too.


----------



## wellington (Aug 17, 2019)

But you can only do this if you get pics of video to share with us.


----------



## Rex1718 (Aug 17, 2019)

Tom said:


> Best to use a salt water pool with greatly reduced chlorine levels. If its a regular pool, pick days where chlorine levels are low. I used to let my 7' water monitor swim in the pool a day or two before the pool man was coming. There was almost no chlorine by then. Chlorine levels will be highest in the day or two after you add it.
> 
> I swim dogs in regular pools and the normal stuff doesn't bother them, so I think it would be fine for a ferret too.


How is it having a large monitor, I love monitors. Just never got the nerve to get one.


----------



## Tom (Aug 17, 2019)

Rex1718 said:


> How is it having a large monitor, I love monitors. Just never got the nerve to get one.


Its great! Love the monitors. As long as you know what you are getting into and you are prepared to deal with the size they are amazing to have around.


----------



## EllieMay (Aug 18, 2019)

This is George.. he’s very active and does lots of things with me. He loves to play in the shower but I had never invited him into the pool or tub until I saw this thread.. it was a little overwhelming for him at first and he stayed on my shoulder. He finally decided to take the plunge and swims very well. This is a saltwater pool. I was not concerned about him getting in the water for little fun.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Aug 18, 2019)

Ferrets are fun! Just wish they weren't so stinky lol


----------



## EllieMay (Aug 18, 2019)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ferrets are fun! Just wish they weren't so stinky lol



That’s a two part deal.. their natural musk and their poop. 
For the musk, I spray mine with a spritzer daily and change their bedding and hammocks out weekly. 
I use a water additive that helps with the muskiness as well. 
For the poop... scoop n flush. They are habitual creatures and poop as soon as they wake up. So every morning and every afternoon I scoop the poop & pee and then they get play time out.. these are second generation ferrets and they are almost smell free. It took 9-1/2 years of the first generation for me to figure it all out


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Aug 18, 2019)

My aunt my have first generation or 1/2 generation coz every time i leave her house after playing w the ferrets i can smell them for hours lol


----------



## mrgrtt123 (Aug 19, 2019)

My sister used to have a couple at home, here backyard has been occupied by a big ferret nation cage. I am not a fan of this animal but I find them cute.


----------



## Rex1718 (Aug 20, 2019)

mrgrtt123 said:


> My sister used to have a couple at home, here backyard has been occupied by a big ferret nation cage. I am not a fan of this animal but I find them cute.


My wife isn’t a fan at all lol. Males smell more than females. My ferrets have a large cage in their own room. We let them out a few hours each day. I love them, but they are the last pair I will get. They are a lot of work, and most vacations I end up taking them with me because it’s hard finding someone to watch them


----------

